# Firearms and Shooting > Archery >  Can bow (or crossbow) hunt small game in DOC open hunting areas?

## LarrySu

I know gun hunting requires a permit:
https://www.doc.govt.nz/parks-and-recreation/things-to-do/hunting/permits-and-licences/small-game-hunting-permit/

Do I need a permit to use a bow? Thx

----------


## SiB

Yes

----------


## MB

Yes, you need a permit to hunt with a bow on DOC land. This takes 3 minutes to get online. Do you need a small game hunting permit? No, I don't think so. Those permits are about using small calibre rifles on shotguns on DOC land.

----------


## LarrySu

> Yes, you need a permit to hunt with a bow on DOC land. This takes 3 minutes to get online. Do you need a small game hunting permit? No, I don't think so. Those permits are about using small calibre rifles on shotguns on DOC land.


Do you mean this permit?
https://huntingpermits.doc.govt.nz/huntingpermits/apply

I know it, but only Pigs, Goats, Deer, Wallabies, Chamois and Tahr are allowed.
I'm not sure if I can hunt small game.

Thank you.

----------


## Sidney

Of course you can hunt small game, the prohibition is on rimfire rifles and small centerfires like the hornet not the game.. 

There are no legal restrictions on hunting animals like possum, rabbit and hare of course game birds have other legal restrictions on them

----------


## gonetropo

i got my first deer with a crossbow when i was 12, just make sure when using a bow that its powerful enough and you are accurate. no point in injuring an animal and making it suffer
good luck !

----------


## SiB

The permit system specifies the minimum weight for your arrow head, and may well state minimum draw weight too. 

If youre hunting with a light bow and gear, that is under the DoC permit requirements, youre not legal.

DoC would argue that youre permitted to hunt wild game and thus have to have the means to achieve that. Im not sure an assurance you promise you wont try and hunt a deer/pig will get very far with DoC

----------


## MB

> Do you mean this permit?
> https://huntingpermits.doc.govt.nz/huntingpermits/apply
> 
> I know it, but only Pigs, Goats, Deer, Wallabies, Chamois and Tahr are allowed.
> I'm not sure if I can hunt small game.
> 
> Thank you.



That's the one.

----------


## MB

> The permit system specifies the minimum weight for your arrow head, and may well state minimum draw weight too. 
> 
> If you’re hunting with a ‘light’ bow and gear, that is under the DoC permit requirements, you’re not legal.
> 
> DoC would argue that you’re permitted to hunt wild game and thus have to have the means to achieve that. I’m not sure an assurance you promise you won’t try and hunt a deer/pig will get very far with DoC



That's interesting. A bit off topic, but not being a bow hunter, I didn't know this. Presumably the arrow and draw weight rules are about preventing unnecessary animal suffering. I'm genuinely surprised that DOC gives a stuff about this.

----------


## gonetropo

> That's interesting. A bit off topic, but not being a bow hunter, I didn't know this. Presumably the arrow and draw weight rules are about preventing unnecessary animal suffering. I'm genuinely surprised that DOC gives a stuff about this.


doc just want you to dip your arrowheads in 1080

----------


## ROKTOY

https://www.doc.govt.nz/parks-and-re...s-bow-hunting/

Yes you need a permit for bow and crossbow hunting, the link above tells you the minimum draw weights, arrow specs etc.
As stated earlier you can shoot small game with your bow once you have your permit.
If you are not 100% certain, email the relevant DOC area office and ask for clarification.

I used to shoot a lot of goats in forestry blocks with a crossbow. My 2cents, don't neck shoot goats if there is a tree directly behind. Getting your bolt(arrow) back out of the tree is a pain.

----------


## gonetropo

years back i was at aimtru (indoor archery range in chch pre-quake) i was shooting a 70lb compound bow would up to its full draw. i could shoot it for hours on end. then............this woman walks in with a genuine medieval longbow as well as her normal recurve. "want a shot??"
hell yes!!
managed to fire 4 arrows before i gave up, damn thing was 180 lb pull. how those archers shot them as a barrage i will never know

----------


## LarrySu

> The permit system specifies the minimum weight for your arrow head, and may well state minimum draw weight too. 
> 
> If you’re hunting with a ‘light’ bow and gear, that is under the DoC permit requirements, you’re not legal.
> 
> DoC would argue that you’re permitted to hunt wild game and thus have to have the means to achieve that. I’m not sure an assurance you promise you won’t try and hunt a deer/pig will get very far with DoC


Yes, I see it.
https://www.doc.govt.nz/parks-and-re...s-bow-hunting/

I have a 40lb recurve bow and a 175lb crossbow, but I used to only use it to hit the target.
I want to try hunting with a bow, maybe I could start with a small game.

----------


## LarrySu

> i got my first deer with a crossbow when i was 12, just make sure when using a bow that its powerful enough and you are accurate. no point in injuring an animal and making it suffer
> good luck !


 :Thumbsup: 

I was playing mud when I was 12.  :Grin:

----------


## gonetropo

> I was playing mud when I was 12.


sshhh stalinda will make it compulsory to hunters

----------

